# Keeping a miniature in a fence?



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Nope - I doubt it and your dad will find that out quickly enough. I tried 1 strand of hot at a level I figured would keep my mini in and she went right under within 5 minutes of being let out. Now I have 3 strands of hot wire and the tallest one is the bottom wire on my main horse field - but even then she went through it a couple times and got a couple good shocks before she started respecting it. I'm still not fully comfortable with the set up so she is in a large stall when we aren't home and we are redoing the different area with a panel fence and she will eventually be moved there.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I wouldn't trust it and when they come back with injuries from trying to escape maybe your dad will be more willing to change it.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Nope.... 

We have two ponies where I board that are basically mini-sized and if they can't go through the fence, they go over it or under it. Thankfully the snots have no desire to leave, they just want to hang out on the other side of the fence. 

We have them in panel fencing now, no more escaping!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am definitely trying to talk him into adding two more strands, but if he doesn't listen then he can be the one chasing two miniatures all around town and not me. It sucks enough when our four big horses get out.

I talked to someone who has a mini, she said she had wire before, he went under it, when she moved it down he went over it. 

My mom is also gonna try and talk to him, but... Its very irritating.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I had two minis ONCE....I could NOT keep them in anything. Mesh on the panel gates? no. Mesh fence? no. I finally called the lady, and she took them back. I could not bear to see them get hurt, should they get out and go to the road.

Nancy


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

A woman i know had a couple minis and they were escape artists!! If there was any weak fencing theyd find it in a heartbeat! 

So funny-- today my neighbors minis were out today actually, lol. Guess they musta learned to fly because his horse and other pony was still in the pasture.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

So we got the minis on Monday. On Tuesday i let them out in the pasture and they went straight under. Hated to twll my dad i told him so. All is fixed now and they graze happily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

